# New Ankona SUV 17 skiff



## copperhead

New Native SUV 17!

More of a good thing!  Extending the concept of the original SUV, our Sport Utility Vessel, to bring more value to the skiff market.  Spend less and get into the same shallows, with the same stealth as any other skiff in its size class, regardless of price.  Get the skiff layout you want, get the options you want, even get the colors you want,  all at the best value in the market.

Pics of prototype on the water; added waterline length gives more stability, floats shallower.  The SUV hull underbody has been tweaked further for an absolute great poling skiff.  Planes at 11 mph with 20 hp.


Some basic specs.....

17' 2” Length
68”     Deck Beam”
52”     Waterline Beam
5-6”    Draft with 2 anglers & gear

40hp   Max Hp Tiller
50hp   Center/Side Console

Preliminary pricing - $3,500 bare hull - $5,200 full finished molded deck package, front bulkhead, back deck & rear under deck dry storage locker.


----------



## jimbarn1961

SWEEET!


----------



## Flyline

WoW! That's some sweet skiff with some sexy lines. What's the top speed with 20hp tohatsu and bare hull weight? I do need a ride in this! 

I'm wonder if this skiff fits me better than a Gheenoe LT25  ;D J\K....


----------



## oysterbreath

> I'm wonder if this skiff fits me better than a Gheenoe LT25  ;D  J\K....


Uh oh, here comes trouble!

Yeah, this SUV17 is gonna stir up some trouble! 

Glad to see this one come into being!


----------



## Guest

Going to meet with Mel at 12 on Tuesday. Will take pictures if they don't mind and may write check for Hull #2 or whatever they are at to now!


----------



## TidewateR

[smiley=eyepopping.gif]

-do yall accept trade-ins? ;D

-Nice work Mel! I can't wait to hear and see more of this boat...

had you considered making a version with sponsons? (not sure if that sounded rediculous, i know little about boat stuff).


----------



## copperhead

Not with sponsons, but will have a tunnel option


----------



## makin moves

Hey mel do you have a top deck built for the boat already


----------



## sfsurfr

stop teasing us and post some more pics man!!!! inquiring minds want to know whats up!!!!


----------



## tguasjr

WOW!!! [smiley=1-whoops1.gif] Thats nice!


----------



## bmack

More pics!


----------



## copperhead

Ya'know I'd love to post more pics but all the other pics had the topless models in them.....

Ok, I can wish.  We were just out this weekend finalizing the bottom profile for poling purposes and am now more than happy with its performance.  So its now back upside down for final finishing and the mold build.  

So no more pics for now, but just look the std SUV pics.  Same SUV hull with more underwater tweaks, but otherwise same deck, layout, large dry storage lockers, etc..

It just floats shallower, rides better, poles better, will have a tunnel and/or mini-leaning post option(s) and has more room for topless models.. just in case....

M


----------



## salt_life

Very nice!


----------



## jimbarn1961

Will the topless model be an offered option ;D ;D

My bad just haven fun


----------



## Guest

> Will the topless model be an offered option  ;D ;D
> 
> My bad just haven fun


This model was originally referred to as the "SUV XL"

Your asking for the "XXX" model, and no longer considered a"family boat". ;D ;D


----------



## beavis

> Your asking for the "XXX" model, and  no longer considered a"family boat". ;D ;D



wow, you actually made a funny


----------



## jimbarn1961

This model was originally referred to as the "SUV XL"

Your asking for the "XXX" model, and  no longer considered a"family boat". ;D ;D[/quote]


Too good, Bravo.  Love it


----------



## Guest

Well, my wife and I drove 3hrs round trip to meet Mel(Tuesday) and look at the SUV 17. After talking with Mel, seeing the Hull and looking/talking different options I would say Mel, no doubt has delivered the vision that lots of us share for a Skiff!

Mel, thanks for your info and time! Deposit is OIWay and hope that Hull #5 will belong to me.


----------



## oysterbreath

> Your asking for the "XXX" model, and  no longer considered a"family boat". ;D ;D


I know a couple families that might still find that acceptable! lol


----------



## johnmauser

Looking foward to seeing this boat Sunday. I think Mel has just designed my dream skiff.


----------



## rkmurphy

This thing's getting some SERIOUS attention...Mel was already busy! Looks like it's time to hire some backup!

Sweet boat...I would have strongly considered this had it been around when I was looking for a bigger one. Great job Ankona!!


----------



## Guest

Drove up today and met with Mell, and was very impressed with what seemed to be a two man operation. He is definitely going in the right direction. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


----------



## TidewateR

Congrats again!

when can we see more pictures?!


----------



## johnmauser

> Drove up today and met with Mell, and was very impressed with what seemed to be a two man operation. He is definitely going in the right direction. [smiley=1-thumbsup3.gif]


Stopped by the shop last weekend and couldn't agree more. Looking foward to placing an order on a SUV 17 later this year.


----------



## Lil_Tate

what are the CG ratings for this boat?

max amount of people? 3 or 4?


----------



## flyfisheraa573

pictures????? 

please and thank you


----------



## copperhead

CG capacity will be 4, haven't decided on the weight (since it is dependent partially on HP). Looking to have max hp tiller @ 40 / 50 hp remote steering. 

Pics pretty soon; hull mold is done; just getting some final mold prep done. First hull will be out this week, the final prototype hull has already been 'cut' and sitting out in the yard. 

Only thing we are really going to change over the 14 SUV is lengthen the front deck to 6' (5' on the 14). Well, so far that's all..  If anyone has some suggestions they would like to s ee in the 17, now's a good time to speak up!

M


----------



## jgregory01

I guess I missed it. Do they take trade in?


----------



## jshaughnessy

Just wondering about the tunnel hull. What will be the running draft with a 40 four stroke on her? Any speed number's yet? 

Thanks


----------



## copperhead

Out doing a bit of field testing on Sunday (in other words didn't catch any fish).  But enjoyed the day fine tuning deck layout.  Actual measured draft @ 5" to bottom of keel and poling skegs.  That's with 2 people and gear!


----------



## Gramps

How'd it run with the 25?


----------



## copperhead

I thought it ran great with the 25, left the GPS in the truck tho'. Very pleasantly surprised.


----------



## tedzap

how far are you from production?


----------



## Gramps

The boat is already in production. From what I hear the waiting list is growing...


----------



## tedzap

ok, thanks... I'll get in touch with them- looks like an ideal setup.


----------



## B.Lee

That's a sharp-looking boat, nice work!


----------



## oysterbreath

> The boat is already in production.  From what I hear the waiting list is growing...


What's the number on your golden ticket?


----------



## saltandson

Can't take it much longer, more pics please bump!


----------



## saltandson

thought i would check but 10hrs later still no pics, seriously I'm as anxious as Outcast! Please just a pic or two! Looks like a raised transom for a 20" shaft, any chance of building it for a 15" so i can reuse my Merc 25 2smoke? :-?


----------



## copperhead

short shaft is no problem.


----------

